# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  مجموعة من  موظفي شركة مياه الاردن ( مياهنا ) تهدد بتقديم استقالات جماعية واضراب مفتوح

## ادارة المنتدى

خاص - وصل الى موقع زاد الاردن الرسالة التالية من مجموعة من موظفي شركة مياه الاردن (مياهنا) ننشرها كما هي احتراماً لوجهة نظرهم ومطالبهم بانتظار رد رسمي من ادارة الشركة والرسالة هي :السادة موقع زاد الاردن الاخباري:نحن مجموعة لا يستهان بعددها من المشغلين في قسم المحطات والابار في شركة مياه الاردن (مياهنا) نهدد بتقديم استقالات جماعية والاضراب المفتوح عن العمل وذلك بعد عطلة عيد الفطر مباشرة اذا لم تقم الشركة بانصافنا ومنحنا حقوقنا وبيئة عمل تليق بانسانية الانسان ورفع الظلم والجور الواقع علينا نحن "المشغلين" خاصة في قسم "المحطات والابار" في شركة مياهنا.وتتلخص مطالبنا الشرعية والواقعية والبسيطة بما يلي:1. توفير بيئة عمل لائقة, حيث اننا نعمل في مواقع الشركة بنظام الشفتات, والشفتات لدينا عبارة عن العمل لمدة 24 متواصلة (من الثامنة صباحا ولغاية الثامنة صباحا من اليوم التالي ) مقابل يومين عطلة تبدا في نفس اليوم الذي يغادر فيه صباحا ,وحيث ان اغلب المواقع يوجد بها ثلاثة "مشغلين" فقط وبالتالي فان كل "مشغل" يعمل 10 ايام كاملة بالشهر. وبالتالي فان اي انسان يعمل في مثل هذا النظام (24 ساعة متواصلة) يجب على الشركة ان توفر له المتطلبات الاساسية واهمها : ثلاجة و مكيف هواء او "مروحة" كهربائية و غاز عادي او كهربائي, حيث ان الغالبية العظمى من المواقع لا يتوفر فيها كل ما سبق (وليس احدها), وخاصة وان شهر رمضان الكريم على الابواب.2. بما ان الكثير من المواقع بعيدة وفي مواقع نائية , توفير مواصلات للمشغلين او اعطاء بدل مواصلات لان الوصول الى المواقع وخاصة البعيدة يستنزف رواتبنا.3. تقليل والغاء التنقلات بين المواقع حيث لا يلبث احدنا ان يستقر في موقع لاشهر معدودة حتى يتم نقله الى موقع اخر, دون اية اسباب او ضرورات وهذه التنقلات العشوائية لا تنتهي ولا تراعي قرب او بعد الموقع عن مكان السكن وتسبب اجهاد نفسي وعصبي وعدم الشعور بالاستقرار الوظيفي لدى المشغلين.4. اعطاءنا حقوقنا المالية كاملة دون نقصان عند احتساب ساعات العمل الاضافي , حيث ان نظام الشركة يشترط وجود اربعة مشغلين في كل موقع وبالتالي فان كل "مشغل" يعمل 7 ايام بالشهر, ولكن للاسف فان هذا الامر غير موجود في الغالبية العظمى من المواقع نظرا للارتفاع الكبير في عدد "المشغلين" الذين يقدمون استقالاتهم بالشركة وهذا امر معروف لدى الجميع بالشركة ولدى المدراء وشؤون الموظفين لظروف وطبيعة العمل في المواقع التي لا يستطيع الكثير من الموظفين وخصوصا حديثي التعيين تحملها وتقبلها, وبما ان نظام الشركة يشترط وجود اربعة "مشغلين" فاننا وبالتالي عند وجود ثلاثة "مشغلين" فقط في كل موقع يعني العمل ثلاثة ايام كاملة اضافية بالشهر اجباريا وبواقع 72 ساعة (24×3=72) حيث لا يتم احتساب ساعات عمل اضافية لنا سوى 32 ساعة شهريا لكل مشغل في المواقع التي يعمل بها ثلاثة "مشغلين" دون بيان الاسباب اوالية حساب ساعات العمل الاضافي, واذا كان لدى الشركة الية وبرنامج حاسوب يقوم بمثل هذه الحسابات المجحفة فاننا نفضل الاسغناء عن العمل الاضافي (الاجباري) ونطالب بان تكون جميع المواقع تحتوي على اربعة "مشغلين" لا ان نجبر على العمل 72 ساعة اضافية بالشهر وبقدرة قادر يتبخر اكثر من نصف ساعات عملنا الاضافي في الهواء.5. تطبيق قانون العمل الاردني في احتساب الرواتب وساعات العمل , حيث ينص قانون العمل الاردني على ان ساعات العمل هي ثمانية ساعات يوميا ويوم عطلة اسبوعي على الاقل مدفوع الاجر,وحيث ان الشركة تقوم بحساب ساعات العمل على اساس (سبعة ساعات ونصف يوميا) مضروبة بثلاثين يوم ,وبالتالي فان قيمة ساعة العمل لدينا تكون قيمتها اقل وايضا هناك تعارض مع القانون حيث ان وباستعمال هذه الالية في الحساب تكون العطلة الاسبوعية اما غير موجودة او غير مدفوعة الاجر.(اي اننا اذا عملنا يوم الجمعة او ايام العطل الرسمية فاننا بالتالي لا يجب ان نحصل على ساعات اضافية لان الشركة اصلا تحسب الراتب على اساس 30 يوم !!!).6. نطالب وزارة العمل ومكتب العمل بالتدخل لتغيير نظام "الشفتات" المجحف والشاق جدا (24 ساعة عمل متواصلة) لانه اصلا يتعارض وقانون العمل الاردني وايجاد حل او بدائل لهذا النظام, وايضا التدخل لمعرفة كيفية حساب ساعات العمل الاضافي ومدى شرعيتها قانونيا, واجبار الشركة على تعيين موظفين وكادر كافي لتغطية احتياجات المواقع,. حيث اننا عند اخذ احدنا لاجازة سنوية او مرضية يضطر احد "المشغلين" للعمل مدة (48) ساعة متواصلة وهذا امر فوق طاقة التحمل للانسان ويعرضه للتعب الشديد ويصبح اكثر عرضة لارتكاب الاخطاء التي فيما لو حدثت لن يرحمنا احد وتقوم الشركة بتحميلنا كامل المسؤولية.ان جميع مطالبنا السابقة ليست سوى طلب ورجاء وليس بتهديد نتقدم به الى ادارة الشركة وخاصة الى مدير شؤون الموظفين السيد سميح العمد, الذي نحن على يقين بانه لو كان على دراية باوضاعنا ومظالمنا لقام بانصافنا فورا, ولكن يبدو ان كل مطالبنا وشكوانا الى مدير قسم المحطات والابار السيد عماد حداد تذهب ادراج الرياح او سلة المهملات.وقبل الختام لا نستطيع انكار ان الشركة قامت وتقوم بعمل نقلة نوعية في سبيل تحسين ظروف العمل والرواتب حيث قامت باعطاء زيادات سنوية مرتين هذا العام, وايضا قامت بالغاء اقتطاع التامين الصحي من الموظفين وقامت بتحمل التكلفة كاملة, ولا ننكر ان السيد سميح العمد ومنذ توليه منصبه يقوم بتحسين اوضاع الموظفين ولكن المشكلة تتلخص في كيفية ايصال صوتنا الى السيد سميح العمد.راجيا من موقعكم المتميز ايفاد مراسل ونحن على استعداد لتزويده باماكن الموقع (المحطات والابار) وعمل لقاءات مع "المشغلين" المتضررين.واثقين في مصداقية وشفافية وجدية موقعكم الاخباري المتميز جدا وراجين نشر هذه الرسالة كاملة ودون تغيير ان امكن, ونقدر نتفهمكم لعدم نشر اسمائنا.وتقبلو فائق الاحترام والتقدير

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

